# One Piece 533 Spoiler Thread



## Rice Ball (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Keep the discussion to the prediction thread and keep this one for pure information, if any spoilers are proved to be incorrect, post in the prediction thread and it will be dealt with*



**


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 17, 2009)

*Fake*

Not confirmed. Could be real. Could be fake.

*Spoiler*: __ 




第533話〝ＯＴＨＥＲ４　清掃地獄〟
扉絵　格好つけてるフランキーと格好つけてるテントウムシ

【ＬＥＶＥＬ４　署長室前】
看守『マゼラン署長！！サルデス指揮官そしてブルゴリを除き全戦力集結いたしました！！』
マゼラン『ご苦労・・状況を』
看守『はっ！！・・・・・こちらです！！』看守の一人がもう一人の偉そうな看守に紙を渡す
ハンニャバル『ご苦労ォォ！！！では状況を・・・・・』
ドミノ『お静かに』
ハンニャバル『・・・・・・・』イジケ顔

看守『・・・・・以上であります！！』
サディ『ん～(ハート)もうそろそろね(ハート)』
大きな扉が開き大勢の看守達が歩いて来る
ハンニャバル『うおっ』
看守『戦闘準備完了！！命令を！！』
マゼラン『これは戦闘などでは無い・・・・・これ以上奴らを前へ進めるな！！
戦う隙も与えず捕らえろ！！私も前線に立ち奴らを捕らえる！！！
大監獄インペルダウンの名において・・・必ず奴らを処刑台へ送る！！』
看守達『ウォォォォォ！！！』
ハンニャバル『いずれ・・・・・いずれ私が』
ドミノ『副署長』

【ＬＥＶＥＬ３　飢餓地獄】
盆暮れ『んでもって・・・・あんたら！！あんたらよう！！どうするのあちし達と一緒に』
バギー『行くかボケェェェ！！！ＬＥＶＥＬ３でこの暑さだぞ！！？
オメぇら何もわかっちゃいねぇんだよ！！』
ｍｒ３『そうだガネ！！我々は貴様らに会いに来たわけじゃないんだガネ！！』
盆暮れ『何言ってんのよう！！あんたらがもう一匹この化け物を連れてきたんじゃナイの～う！！』
バギー『うるせェェ！！お前も似たような化け物だろうがァァ！！！』
盆暮れ『待ちねイ・・・・あんたそれはオカマの前で言っちいけない言葉ワースト・・・１じゃいコラぁぁぁ！！！』
盆暮れがバギーに蹴りかかる
バギーと盆暮れが喧嘩ｍｒ３が止めに入ってる
ルフィ『あぁ・・・・肉ぅ・・・・お！！？』
バギー『んだクソ化け物が！！』盆暮れ『テメぇいい加減にしねィか！！』ｍｒ３『Ｍｒ２・・・キャラが崩れて』
ルフィ『おいバギー！！』
バギー『うるせェ！！お前は黙っとれ麦わら！！』
ルフィ『お前何か落としたぞ！！？』
バギー『あ！？』バギー何かに気付く
バギー『おおおおお・・・・おい！！落としたのはどこへ』
ルフィ『下』　　ルフィが指差す方向は火の海
バギー『ギャアアアアアア！！！！トレジャーマークがァァァ！！！！』
『モモンガ中将〝七武海〟ボア・ハンコック殿がお戻りになられました！！』
海上の船に二人が戻って来る

モモンガ『ハンコック他は何を要望は無いな』
ハンコック『ああ』
モモンガ『ではこれからは我々に従って動いてもらう・・・おいキミ！！マリージョアへ繋いでくれ！！』海兵『はっ！！』

【聖地　マリージョア】
電伝虫『ブルルルルル』
センゴク『どうした』
海兵『セ・・・・セ・・・センゴク殿でおられますか！！？あっ今』
モモンガ『マリンコード００６００中将モモンガであります』
センゴク『ああ〝女帝〟の召集にあたっていた君か・・・でどうだ？』
モモンガ『えぇ少々遅れましたがボア・ハンコックも応じると』
センゴク『そうか分かったご苦労だったなこちらへ送って来てくれ』
モモンガ『はっ』電伝虫切れる
センゴク『少々時間がかかったが・・・・これで我々も揃ったな』
七武海が各々イスに腰掛けてる

【大監獄　インペルダウン前】
モモンガ『今からマリージョアへ向かう』
ハンコック『・・・・・・・・・』
モモンガ『・・・・・・・船を出せ！！』
モモンガの船が動き出す
ハンコック『・・・・・・・ルフィ』

【ＬＥＶＥＬ３　飢餓地獄】
バギー『お・・・おれの・・・・・宝』バギーゲッソリ顔
ルフィ『落ちちまったもんはしょうがねぇよ』
盆暮れ『そうよう！！あちしだってメイク道具があればって何度思ったか』
バギー『関係ねェだろうがあァァ！！！だいたいテメェが悪いんだ！！
テメェがおれに蹴りかかってこなけりゃトレジャーマークは・・・・トレジャーマーク・・・』
ｍｒ３『バギー君！！？どうしたんだガネ！！？』バギーがどんどんうつむいていく
ルフィ『・・・！？おいバギー！！大丈夫か！！？おれ急いでんだけど・・・』
バギー『トーーーレジャーーーーーマーーーク！！！！！』バギーＬＥＶＥＬ４にダイビング
ルフィ＆盆暮れ＆ｍｒ３『何ィィィィ！！！！！！？』
ルフィ『バギー・・・・・』
盆暮れ『麦ちゃん・・・・・残念だけど』
ｍｒ３『我々よりもはるかに悲しみは強い・・・』
ルフィ『あいつバカだな！！』ルフィ声も出さず爆笑
盆暮れ『・・・・・・えっ』
ｍｒ３『言いたい事は分かるガネ・・・・なっ』ｍｒ３足の先が少し溶けて滑って落下
ルフィ『お・・・・おい！！』
ｍｒ３『ギャァァァァ！！！』
盆暮れ『うわ～ダメねいこれは・・・・・・・あぅそうだわ麦ちゃんここよ！！』
ルフィ『いいのか？』盆暮れ上を指してる

ルフィ『よっと！！これか！？』
盆暮れ『そうここに入れれば多分どこかに繋がってるわ！！
ＬＥＶＥＬ４に降りるのは無理ね！！無理無理よう！！麦ちゃんあんた伸びるじゃナイ！！？』
ルフィ『あぁ分かった！！』ルフィ手を伸ばす。伸ばした先にデカい換気扇
ルフィ『うわっあぶね！！』
盆暮れ『イチかバチかカマかッ！！行くっきゃないわ！！』盆暮れルフィに掴まる

『うぅ痛ェ・・・・・・』
バギー『お？・・・・おお！！？・・・・・オォあったァァ！！！！！
おれの宝が・・・・・・ここに落ちててくれるたぁやっぱりこの宝は・・・
ギャハハハハハハハ！！！オレ様が手にする運命・・・』『ドガン！！』
ｍｒ３『あぁ痛い・・・・と言うか溶けるガネ・・・おぉバギー君無事だったガネ』
バギー『ｍｒ３！！お前も落ちたのか！！？オメぇって奴ァ・・・いい奴だな！！』
ｍｒ３『ああ・・・・それより・・・・・どうするんだガネ・・・・』
バギー『あぁそれだ！！それなんだが・・・・・・どうする！！？』　　【ＬＥＶＥＬ４　焦熱地獄】

『うわぁぁぁぁ！！！！』『カマァァァァァ！！！！』　『ドカン！！』
ルフィと盆暮れ部屋に落ちて来る
ルフィ『すっげぇな！！すっげぇな！！もう一回やりてェ！！』
盆暮れ『麦ちゃん！！急ぐんでしょうに！！！』
ルフィ『ああそうだ！！ん！？』奥から人が来る
ルフィ『ヤベェ！！』盆暮れ『トンズラよう！！』『待ちな！！』
ルフィ『クソっボンちゃん敵いたじゃんか！！』
盆暮れ『申し訳ネイ！！真に申し訳〝無いチンゲールの独奏曲〟！！！』『うお！！？』敵に当たる
盆暮れ『んがっはっはっはっは！！麦ちゃんお詫びよう！！一発で倒しちゃったわよう！！』
ルフィ『ボンちゃん！！あっ立った』『痛てェなおい敵じゃねぇっつってんだろ』
盆暮れ『まだ立つのう！！？』
ルフィ『下がってろボンちゃん！！こっからはおれがやる！！』
『だから～』敵が攻撃しようとしたルフィの後ろに回る
『おれは戦う気は無いの』
盆暮れ『な・・・・何者！！？クセ者！！？・・・・・・・・・・えっクセ者なのアンタ！！？』
リム『おれはインペルダウンの掃除番・・・・言わば雑用係だよ』【大監獄インペルダウン　掃除番ディッティー・リム】
ルフィ『雑用！！？』盆暮れ『ザッツ・ＹＯＵ♪』『・・・・・・・・・』

盆暮れ『なるほどねい！！じゃあここは』
リム『ああＬＥＶＥＬ４の裏側だ！！多分お前らのいた反対側のな』
ルフィ『なあ！！おれＬＥＶＥＬ５に行きてぇんだ！！どうすりゃいい！！？』
盆暮れ『あちしもなのよう！！教えてチョーよう！！』
『〝侵入者〟と〝脱獄囚〟の手助けか？ハッハッハッハ』
ルフィ『頼む！！』
リム『・・・・・・・・おれ長年ここで掃除してんだ・・・・・・・
ＬＥＶＥＬ４によう熱気と共に吸い込まれてくる小さなゴミをな・・・
・・・・・・ここには天国なんて無ェのよ・・・・掃除も一種の地獄だ・・
・・・』
ルフィはずっと土下座盆暮れはキラキラした目で見てる
リム『・・・・・・・おれも一緒に脱獄していいか！！？』ルフィ＆盆暮れ『えぇ！！？』

　　　　　終わり


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 17, 2009)

*Fake*

A google translation,But a modified one by Ryukai_San (lol you don't have to read it)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well I've done a better Google translation, for some reason it cant tell that the 『』 symbles are quotation marks and trys to incorporate the names into what they are saying, Ive gone through it and replaced them all, then used the translater and this is what I got (it's much better, but still crapyer than a propper one Tongue )

533 The story "OTHER4 cleaning hell"
Frankie and I'm on a good ladybug dress with扉絵

[Chief] LEVEL4 room before
Guards "Chief Magellan!'ve Gathered all forces and commanders except Bull SARUDESU Gori!"
Magellan, "the hat off."
Guards "!!····· is crawling!" Pass the paper to the jailer's, another big one of the guards
HANNYABARU "OO hat off! Situation."
Domino "quiet."
"·······" HANNYABARU face IJIKE

"····· Our guards over! "
Sadi "I (heart) soon I (Heart)"
We walk over to open the door guarded by a large crowd
HANNYABARU "Wow U"
Guards "combat ready! Orders!"
Magellan "This is a battle in front of them to proceed no further!
Neither捕RAERO fighting chance! ! The guys catch up to the front too! ! !
Always send them to the scaffold in the name of the prison INPERUDAUN! ! "
The guards "UOOOOO!"
HANNYABARU "I have one one."
Domino, "Deputy Chief"

[Starvation] Hell level3
盆暮RE "I have ANTARA! As ANTARA! With us to be hot?"
Buggy "or BOKEEEE go!!! LEVEL3 it's this hot!?
I INEE ERA Homet not know anything! ! "
mr3 "GANE it! I GANE We're not coming to see them貴様!"
盆暮RE "that's silly! Nye the monster now that he brought this one to the other you have the U!"
Buggy, "and that EE! Hwa hwa, will be a similar monster, too!"
盆暮RE "Lee I wait that you are not the worst word of the day before saying it's OKAMA 1 AAA Cora!"
Kick to take the buggy盆暮RE
盆暮RE the fight and I'm in the buggy mr3 stop
Luffy "Ah! U meat!"
Buggy "the monster's shit!"盆暮RE "Stop EII properties TEME SHINE!!" Mr3 "Mr2 out of character"
Luffy "Hey Buggy!"
Buggy, "and that E! Straw flatters you is silence!"
Luffy "I lost something you!"
Buggy "Oh!" Notice something buggy
Buggy "Hey Oh OOO! Dropped it?"
Luffy "under" the direction of the point is the sea of fire Luffy
Buggy "GYAAAAAAA! Hwa hwa hwa TOREJAMAKU is !!!!"
"Lieutenant General MOMONGA" Take seven seas "if in the back hall bore Hancock!"
They come back to the ship at sea

MOMONGA "other requests Hancock is not what is."
Hancock, "Yes."
MOMONGA "Now we are moving we have Hey Kimi follow! MARIJOA me to connect!"
Marine "crawling!"

[Holy Land] MARIJOA
Electrical conductivity insects "Lulu rrroom"
SENGOKU "?"
Marine "Are you in the hall Se Se SENGOKU!? It now"
MOMONGA "code 00600 Marine lieutenant general, respectively MOMONGA"
SENGOKU "O" Empress "or if you were working in the call?"
MOMONGA "Yeah a bit of a bore to accept a delay Hancock"
SENGOKU "I came here and was sent to know what hat off."
MOMONGA "crawl" off insects transmitted power
SENGOKU "It took us a little time and we also揃TTA"
Take each of the seven seas and I'm sitting in the chair

[Previous] INPERUDAUN large prison
MOMONGA "towards MARIJOA now."
Hancock "·········"
"······· MOMONGA get a boat! "
Move the ship MOMONGA
Hancock "······· Luffy "

[Starvation] Hell level3
Buggy "my treasure" face BAGIGESSORI
Luffy "I'm falling CHIMATTA SHOUGANEE"
盆暮RE "itch! Times I thought if I make a tool or even lethal."
Buggy "hwa hwa, may be related NEE! TEMEE bad about it!
KONAKERYA TOREJAMAKU me a kick up the TEMEE TOREJAMAKU "
mr3 "you buggy!? GANE I do!" will head down more and more buggy
Hey Buggy "···!? Luffy! Are you okay?? But I'm in a hurry. "
Buggy "buggy LEVEL4 diving TOREJAMAKU !!!!!"
Luffy &盆暮RE & mr3 "What !!!!!!?" IIII
Luffy "buggy"
盆暮RE "I'm afraid her wheat."
mr3 "We are stronger than grief."
Luffy "He's stupid!" Luffy also getting a hearty laugh
Well "······盆暮RE "
mr3 "I know what is the GANE" mr3 slipped and fell at the feet slightly soluble
Luffy "Hey!"
mr3 "GYAAAAA!"
盆暮RE "Wow - this is no hypocrisy here USOUDAWA wheat or her!"
Luffy "I do" on it pointing to盆暮RE

Luffy "by! Or this?"
盆暮RE "I'm connected somewhere Tuck it in. Maybe it here!
It is impossible to LEVEL4 down! ! Not so easy! ! Then you grow barley Nightly her! ! ? "
Luffy "Well said!" Luffy reach. Extended to big fan
Luffy "gadfly Wow!"
盆暮RE "or imitation or bee or ICHI i! I just do not go!"掴MARU to盆暮RE Luffy

"E UU pain"
Buggy "Oh you !!?····· hwa hwa was ?···· OO !!!!!
AYAPPARIKONO KURERUTA treasure down here and I treasure
GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ! ! I like to get the fate "" Dogan! ! "
mr3 "GANE GANE OO was buggy safely melt your pain Well I say"
Buggy "mr3!! How you fell!? That's a good guy hwa, ETTE Homet guy!"
mr3 "What more GANE Yes."
Buggy "Yeah it! I have to do it!"

By burning marl LEVEL4]
"Wow !!!!"" AAAA KAMAAAAAA !!!!"" Boom! "
盆暮RE room and come down to Luffy
Luffy "ENA SUっlook! ENA SUっlook! E to do once more!"
盆暮RE "her wheat! You've got to hurry!"
Luffy "Oh look! I?" People come from behind
Luffy "YABEE!"盆暮RE "as TONZURA!" "Wait!"
Luffy "Bonn ITAJAN enemy puck her!"
盆暮RE "Unfortunately ney! Truly sorry" for solo Gale Chin "!!!"" no fish! "Hit the enemy
盆暮RE "want to do is crawl crawl crawl! Apologize to her wheat! And I beat it in one way!"
Luffy "Bonn her! Standing there" "I ETTSUTTENDARO and E to keep the enemy's pain."
盆暮RE "farmer stand still!"
Luffy "She just dropped Bonn! Do from my native land!"
"So to" get behind the Luffy tried to attack the enemy
"I feel the fight is not"
盆暮RE "an unidentified man!? The habit and the habit of ANTA !!?·········· gosh!"
Rim, "as it were I'm at copyboy INPERUDAUN clean" (clean rim DITTI INPERUDAUN prison at large)
Luffy "chore!"盆暮RE "ZATTSU YOU ♪ ""·········"

盆暮RE "hypocrisy indeed! Here then."
Rim "is behind the LEVEL4 Oh! Is the opposite of you were probably"
Luffy "I!行KITEE I'm on Level! I goin to do!"
盆暮RE "hot as a servant! I like Cho!"
"" Invaders "and" escapee "or help? Start Ha ha ha ha"
Luffy "ask!"
I "········ rim cleaning here for years and I
LEVEL4 a little trash to be sucked with enthusiasm to the
Here is a kind of hell and heaven I cleaned I-E
"
Luffy is much土下座盆暮RE I see that twinkle in
Rim "······· if I could escape from jail along with me! "Luffy &盆暮RE" Yeah! "

End


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 18, 2009)

From Arlong Park


*Spoiler*: __ 



By Himajin:

かんい　Ｌｖ４　焦熱地獄
Ｌｖ４の恐ろしさを語るＭｒ３
その頃、白ひげを叩こうとカイドウが進撃。それを食い止めようとするシャンクスの一報が

Ｍｒ１登場。服役中
最後、Ｌｖ４に来たルフィ達の目の前にマゼランが

終わり


----------



## geG (Feb 18, 2009)

Confirmed spoilers, trans by aohige on AP

Mr.3 talks about how fearsome Lv4 is
Meanwhile Kaidou advances to attack Whitebeard, and Shanks comes to intercept him

Mr.1 is serving time
Magellan appears in front of Luffy and co. after they come to Lv4


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Feb 18, 2009)

Translation of the spoiler by Aohige_AP



> Himajin's short spoiler
> Lv4 Inferno Hell
> 
> Mr.3 talks about how fearsome Lv4 is
> ...



Damn Nice!!!


----------



## Nuzzie (Feb 18, 2009)

by Aohige_AP

Scan 1:
Lv4 Infernal hell

Scan 2:
Marine: Vice Admiral Momonga!
Momonga: What happened
Marine: It's been reported that... "Red Hair" has had some skirmish in the New World.
Momonga: "Red Hair" has...!? Are you sure it's not some mistake? Why now.... Who is the opponent?
Marine: Kaidou of the Yonkou..!!
Momonga: !!??
Marine: The HQ suspects, Kaidou intended to take out Whitebeard in this oppourunity, and "Red Hair" stopped him.
We broke a sweat hearing this report...!!

Scan 3:
some prisoners being thrown into the massive pot, screaming

Scan 4:
Former Baroque Works
Assasin "Das Bones"
A.K.A. Mr.1

Scan 5:
The rest of the three prison beasts
MinoZebra (popularity No.1), MinoKoala (Fighter), and MinoRhinoceros (shy)

Scan 6:
Guard reporting to Magellan (who seems to be in a restroom lol) about Luffy and co (get through?)
Magellan: What!!? What did you say!? How!!
guard: It seems they came down the venting hole above the pot....
Magellan: But under that is the (can't read)!? How did they survive!?
guard: They probably... (can't read)
guard: On top of that!
Magellan: What!
guard: The prison beast Minotauros came down the hold, unable to move.
Sady-chan: You mean he was taken out...!?

Scan 7:
Mr.3: There's not a single guard or a warden around...!
Look the soldiers are moving about! This is not a usual day here!!
We must look for exit right away... We may have been ambused, and trapped in this floor!
Buggy: Ambushed in Level 4, that means they're after the Strawhats!! US being here is totally an accident!
Mr.3: Either way, our faces are known as escapees.
What I'm afraid of... is that There's a high possibility that the entire "all-star" force of Impel down is gathered here on this floor!!
The rest of the three guardian beasts, and of course... if Warden Chief Magellan is here... it's all over!!

Scan 8:
Mr.2: Magellan!!!
Luffy: Who!?
Magellan: You rodents....!!!


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Feb 18, 2009)

Full Script by Himajin:



> ワンピース　第５３３話　Ｌｖ４　焦熱地獄
> 扉絵　雪の日にコーヒーを飲みながら空を見るサンジ
> 
> 『インペルダウン裏通路』
> ...


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 18, 2009)

Stolen from AP forums, credit to Aohige and Ryukai_San


----------



## IceColdBeer (Feb 18, 2009)

Taken form Arlong Park translation by Cruor Angelus



> Cover picture: On a snowy day, Sanji is drinking coffee and looking at the sky.
> 
> Impel Down Hidden Passageway
> 
> ...


----------

